# "Popular" and "Rare" villagers - A sort of rant.



## Midgetsc (Sep 16, 2013)

Why are villagers like Julian, Marshal, Merengue, Tangy, and so on considered "rare" and "popular?"

At this rate, they may be popular, but they're _definitely_ not rare; so many people are getting them.

If this is the case, why can't I sell Katt and get a ton of money? She _is_ rare, because the poor cat is hated by a lot of people.

Every other town you visit will have at least one of the popular villagers. At _least_ one. These guys aren't even rare any more! If you want to have a nice town, rather than copying what everybody else has, why don't you get your own villagers?

I'll admit; I have Tangy, simply because she was available at the time.
I also have Fang, but I actually don't see him quite as much, so meh.
And Marina, because I traded her for Julian and I wanted to get a fair trade since I didn't really like Julian that much at that point in the first place, and the other person did want him.

Even _I_ have some popular villagers. But not because they're popular; they were just available. Actually, Fang was on the title screen and I fell in love with him while resetting, but STILL. In fact, if it weren't for someone wanting Julian and offering Marina, Julian would probably have been sold so I could actually be succesful in this game. I suck so much.

But anyways, yeah. It's just sad, because now a lot of people all have the same villagers and there's not a ton of variety in towns... XP It's kinda boring.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 16, 2013)

I currently have Agent S, Sylvia, Pecan, Deirdre, Nana, Chow, Vladimir, and vic. Yeah my village dont have any popular ones as of now. 

But yeah thh i try to make my dreamie list as far as possible from what is considered popular, with only Fang and Merengue somewhat popular. I dont really like seeing dream towns with Marshals, Merengues, and Octopii, it gets quite stale and boring to see them every 3/5 times.


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 16, 2013)

IKR? Every town I visit is loaded with popular villagers XD


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think I have any super popular villagers. I just get whatever comes really, I like having the variety and I like the whole 'not knowing who you'll get' factor.


----------



## Jordandelion (Sep 16, 2013)

Simply put, because most of the popular villagers look cool. If they didn't have unique features, then they wouldn't be popular. Merengue looks like a cake, cool!
Tangy looks like a fruit, cool!
Julian is a unicorn, cool!
And Marshal... I have no idea why he's popular. Maybe his face?


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 16, 2013)

My town only has one uber popular one 
I don't like ones with all uber populars its like, what about the friendships you made in other games etc, surely not everyone had the same villagers and friends in previous games lol

AND YOU HAVE EUNICE <3333 & Marina <333 & Bones <333 & Tangy <333
4 sort of dreames for me, who actually have memories attached to them 
Tangy BFF in GC
Eunice BFF in CF
Marina & Bones in WW


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 16, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> My town only has one uber popular one
> I don't like ones with all uber populars its like, what about the friendships you made in other games etc, surely not everyone had the same villagers and friends in previous games lol
> 
> AND YOU HAVE EUNICE <3333 & Marina <333 & Bones <333 & Tangy <333
> ...



XD Eunice isn't actually mine, I'm just holding her for a person who's afraid to TT, and giving her to her rightful owner on the 16th.

But yeah. I luff Marina and Tangy <3 Bones is just kinda there XD He has been from the beginning.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 16, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> XD Eunice isn't actually mine, I'm just holding her for a person who's afraid to TT, and giving her to her rightful owner on the 16th.
> 
> But yeah. I luff Marina and Tangy <3 Bones is just kinda there XD He has been from the beginning.



Aww thats nice ^_^
i was so lucky to start off with 3 of my dreamies in my original 5, but even they arent deemed as popular  (Willow, Apple, Rolf)
Your town is so varied with villagers, its great


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

I would consider some of my villagers to be quite rare 'cos they're barely ever traded.. They're not so much hated, but barely ever traded.. Particularly Bangle and Sydney, they took me SO long to find


----------



## Toraneko (Sep 16, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> I would consider some of my villagers to be quite rare 'cos they're barely ever traded.. They're not so much hated, but barely ever traded.. Particularly Bangle and Sydney, they took me SO long to find



Same, I had to go all out to get Bangle... but I got lucky with Melba and someone kindly offered her for free on Reddit.


----------



## amybear91 (Sep 16, 2013)

I know I have Marshal, Merengue, Rosie and Fang, but that isn't because they're popular and I want to trade them or sell them for millions of bells. Marshal was one of he first people to move into my town when I made it - I think he was the second random move in - and at first I didn't think I'd like him and now I love him to pieces. I did not even know he was considered "popular" until I joined this forum. I've also always loved Fang and Rosie, so wanted them for nostalgic reasons, and then my friend had Merengue in her town and I spoke to her a few times and grew to really like her, so when she left my friend's town she let me have her 
I also love all of the non "popular" villagers in my town too - you don't see many people talking about Deena, for example, but I have her for nostalgic reasons. So, I know it may seem boring to go to dream towns and see the same villagers, but as long as people are happy with the villagers they have, why does it matter? Just go to different dream towns. Personally, I very rarely see masses of popular villagers in the dream towns I've visited!


----------



## Saphy (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't really think people are "copying" or want villagers just because they are popular, it's just there are certain villagers that are particularly cute or unique looking so a lot of people happen to want them. I'm not going to stop liking the villagers I like because a lot of other people like them too.


----------



## Quantum (Sep 16, 2013)

Some have borderline characteristics (Julian's a goshdarn glitter unicorn, Ankha resembles an Egyptian goddess, Merengue's made of cake etc), some starred in the Dobutsu no Mori movie (Tia, Rosie, Whitney...). Also, species. Let's face it, the internet as a whole is much more enthusiastic about cats or wolves than elephants/anteaters/gorillas. This doesn't only apply to AC; go play any game that involves animals and you'll realize how far ahead the cani/felines are in terms of popularity.

As previous posters already mentioned, though, I haven't met a single person who wants a villager just because they're sought after? /shrug/ I see nothing wrong with liking certain neighbors, regardless of how many other people do.

that being said, I personally have never had a 'tip-top' animal and I'm fine with it. I like my little ostrich people more o':


----------



## Lin (Sep 16, 2013)

"If you want to have a nice town, rather than copying what everybody else has, why don't you get your own villagers?"

None of the villagers are really are own villagers, someone designed them and we either like them or we don't. The personalities don't seem to differ much at all between villagers of the same personality so obviously it makes sense to go for the villagers that look better. Some people go for certain characters for sentimental reasons (like Bob for me), but some people have never played another AC game. e.e It's not a huge coincidence that a lot of people like villagers who are unique or well-designed. It's not a huge coincidence that you don't have a huge mob of adoring fans for say, Moose. It makes sense. Also, some people's idea of nice is having what others' have... not saying that's a great, because I don't think it is, but if that's what makes them happy then have at it. e.e I don't see the problem because what's boring to me is completely inconsequential to how they should live their lives or play their games.

But yeah I get the whole "they're not rare" thing. I don't really hear that so-and-so villager is rare whole lot though. I hear of popular but only time I hear rare is when someone's complaining. But who knows, maybe I'm jut being oblivious.


----------



## Vida (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, it definitely gets boring seeing the same popular villagers in other towns again and again . I personally am not a fan of the really popular ones (like Marshal or Julian), but I don't mind it if people want them. I don't care what other people do with their towns xD


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the villagers I have because I like them. I couldn't care less if they're popular or if every Tom, **** and Harry and their grandmas have them. I LIKE them 
I don't really visit other towns anyways so I don't see every single popular villager other than my own


----------



## Eldin (Sep 16, 2013)

Jordandelion said:


> Simply put, because most of the popular villagers look cool. If they didn't have unique features, then they wouldn't be popular. Merengue looks like a cake, cool!
> Tangy looks like a fruit, cool!
> Julian is a unicorn, cool!
> And Marshal... I have no idea why he's popular. Maybe his face?



This. 

I picked my dream villagers because they are unique in their species. Julian = only unicorn, Tangy = only... orange? (I've actually had her in all of my towns so she's more sentimental than anything else), Flora = only flamingo, Pheobe = only pheonix, etc. And Eugene just reminds me of the Fonz, I mean come on. 

Anyways, I don't understand why anyone cares about people wanting popular villagers. Why get so riled up over somebody else's villagers in a game? Just don't go their town if it bothers you that much. :s


----------



## Bunbii (Sep 16, 2013)

Why can't people just worry about their own town instead of others. lol


----------



## Cassandra (Sep 16, 2013)

A lot of people have similar taste--if most people had to choose between a horse and a unicorn, the unicorn would probably be more popular. Especially since hey, we're all playing ACNL, we must have somewhat similar taste in SOMEthing to be led to the same game. I don't think there's anything wrong with people liking the same things. 

The list of popular villagers isn't like two or three, there are actually a decent amount whose names come up often and are considered popular even if they aren't Julian himself. With villagers constantly moving in and out, I don't see how you could never have one. 

You're saying it's weird that most people have at least one popular villager...but I feel like you answered your own question when you said you have three popular villagers just because they were available. To me, if people aren't chasing them, they come across them because it's hard not to have one in a town of ten villagers.


----------



## Chu (Sep 16, 2013)

Why do people care so much about other people's villagers?

In another thread (the gengi one) people seemed to have ganged up on the OP because she worded her like she would've kept gengi if she knew he was so popular, and people were implying she was wrong for collecting a villager just for being popular.
Like who cares? She wasn't, but even if she was collecting popular villagers, does it affect you? When I visit towns I don't even look at villagers, I look at the PWPs and greenery. 

And as someone said earlier, popular villagers tend to be the ones that look unique. Drago is a dragon, Julian a unicorn, and so forth. Unicorns are popular, thus the ONLY unicorn villager is going to be popular. Should a fan of unicorns /not/ go after Julian just because he's popular? No, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Bunbii (Sep 16, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> A lot of people have similar taste--if most people had to choose between a horse and a unicorn, the unicorn would probably be more popular. Especially since hey, we're all playing ACNL, we must have somewhat similar taste in SOMEthing to be led to the same game. I don't think there's anything wrong with people liking the same things.
> 
> The list of popular villagers isn't like two or three, there are actually a decent amount whose names come up often and are considered popular even if they aren't Julian himself. With villagers constantly moving in and out, I don't see how you could never have one.
> 
> You're saying it's weird that most people have at least one popular villager...but I feel like you answered your own question when you said you have three popular villagers just because they were available. To me, if people aren't chasing them, they come across them because it's hard not to have one in a town of ten villagers.



<3333 this post completely.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 16, 2013)

I have some good ones
Cherry, Shep, Hamlet and Hamphrey
Mira as well.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2013)

It's because they're liked by so many people that they became popular, rather than people liking them simply _because_ they are popular. I agree with you on the 'rare' comment though - well, excluding the octopi.

I've plenty of popular villagers but I didn't particularly go looking for them: someone gave me Marshal for free; Diana was a starter in a reset town; Beau, Whitney, and Lolly just randomly showed up in my campsite; and Julian's house plot somehow spawned while I was resetting for a nice uchi yesterday.


----------



## matt (Sep 16, 2013)

pietro is considered popular


----------



## princelio (Sep 16, 2013)

I would never consider how bored someone else would be with my town because they see my villagers too much in other towns, lol. Why should I put some random stranger's potential opinion above who I want living in my town?

I've said it several times on these forums and I'll continue - not liking something just because everyone else does is just as inane as liking it because others do.


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 16, 2013)

My town has a mix of popularish villagers (Lucky, Molly, Henry, Zell) and unpopular villagers (Sylvia, Canberra, Sparro)- they're _all _awesome. I don't care about other people's preferences, unexamined or not, but what I don't like about the rush to acquire trendy villagers is seeing lesser known villagers get talked about and treated like garbage. Yes, even if they are only pixels. It's like the worst of high school all over again.


----------



## insaneluzer (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't have all of the same popular villagers!  Well, is Willow considered popular? I have no idea... o.o but I actually just happened to get her in my campsite and she acted so cute, I just had to convince her to move in! Some of my favorite villagers aren't considered "popular," I think. I could be wrong though. I'm seeing a lot of these rants lately, though, I have to wonder - do people even back-read threads? Just saying. >_>


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 16, 2013)

Bunbii said:


> Why can't people just worry about their own town instead of others. lol



agreed.


----------



## AnimalLeila (Sep 16, 2013)

All my villagers are great. They all moved in naturally except Elvis who I fell for when He was camping! :3x<3


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 16, 2013)

princelio said:


> I would never consider how bored someone else would be with my town because they see my villagers too much in other towns, lol. Why should I put some random stranger's potential opinion above who I want living in my town?
> 
> I've said it several times on these forums and I'll continue - not liking something just because everyone else does is just as inane as liking it because others do.



Lol this!


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 16, 2013)

I guess people like similar things!
I have to admit I do like Merengue and Rudy also Erik


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 16, 2013)

Who cares, anyway? This is like some complaining the Eeveelutions are too popular in Pokemon when someone uses one on their team.


----------



## Chiantye (Sep 16, 2013)

The only reason that they are popular In my opinion Is because they're different or cute.For example.Who would think Nintendo would be a Unicorn,a Octopus In a game?Certainly not me..


----------



## Cynber (Sep 16, 2013)

The desirability of some villagers like Marshal and Diana dropped for me once I saw how many people wanted him. They'll be difficult to obtain for one, and like you said, I don't want visitors to think that they're seeing the same thing in my town since I already have a few popular villagers that have been there from the beginning.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 16, 2013)

I personnaly am not influenced at all by people wanting to have 'popular' villagers. For instance, Tangy, I belive she is really ugly. Her face makes me think of acn? and all and kinda gross me out (like when I have acn?)
Julian came in my town naturally and when I checked his name on wikipedia I thought he was really horrible I was like WTF a unicorn! (But then h? was a sweetheart to me so I forgave him for his girly look :3 but then I traded him against Filibert my childhood buddy!)
Then there's marina, one of my starters, ugly as hell, she looked sloopy and all. I voided her haha.

Then less popular: Mira, Kabuki, Deirdre all given to people.


----------



## kurisu (Sep 16, 2013)

My dreamies list was decided before I even knew the popularity of most of them and it's pretty much completely in-demand characters. I don't think it's fair of you to say that popularity is a deciding factor in which villagers people like best, they're simply just the most appealing to people. I mean, Animal Crossing is a generally cutesy game, so chances are people are going to gravitate to the "cutest"/prettiest characters. Most of the popular characters are cute and pretty, thus...


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

Meep. Why do people have to be so concerned about someone else's opinion on villagers? I'll admit it's tiring to see the same villagers in a majority of my friends towns, but it's not like I'm going to expect them to conform to my standards.

Live and let live, people. ~_~


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 16, 2013)

But what if you actually like the popular villagers? I liked Beau and Marshal WAY before the game was released here. I love some unpopular villagers too.

I don't think it would be fair for someone to just assume that if they saw Beau in my town that I _only_ got him because he was popular. I just REALLY like him and never plan on putting him up for bid or adoption. I would hope someone seeing Fauna wouldn't assume that either. She was actually one of the villagers that met me at the gate when I first started.


----------



## Bones (Sep 16, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Meep. Why do people have to be so concerned about someone else's opinion on villagers? I'll admit it's tiring to see the same villagers in a majority of my friends towns, but it's not like I'm going to expect them to conform to my standards.
> 
> Live and let live, people. ~_~



^ Seriously. Why is it any of your business?

And why does somebody wanting a popular villager automatically mean that they only want them because they're popular? That's a daft mentality to have.

You should find something worth complaining about, instead of trying to hate on other people for something that has no affect on you.


----------



## meowtownjess (Sep 16, 2013)

I have Katt and I love her! She definitely has grown on me more and more. She's so cute!
I have Ankha and she is one of my best friends, I never realized how popular she was until recently but it makes sense.
None of my other villagers ever even get talked about it seems like.. I have Portia who I think is SO CUTE and should be way more popular! Peewee, Moe, Tammi, Cally, Phil, Buck who I HATE and want to get rid of, and Chops who is moving out.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

Bones said:


> ^ Seriously. Why is it any of your business?
> 
> And why does somebody wanting a popular villager automatically mean that they only want them because they're popular? That's a daft mentality to have.
> 
> You should find something worth complaining about, instead of trying to hate on other people for something that has no affect on you.



I can't tell if this was at me or someone else? If you're saying this to me I just stated that I think people should be able to like what villager they want to like...


----------



## Lin (Sep 16, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I can't tell if this was at me or someone else? If you're saying this to me I just stated that I think people should be able to like what villager they want to like...



Usually when someone does ^ it's because they agree with the post above (or if it's below a quote then they agree with the quote). Least that's how I see it used... so basically they're agreeing with you and adding onto your comment with their own thoughts.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

Lin said:


> Usually when someone does ^ it's because they agree with the post above (or if it's below a quote then they agree with the quote). Least that's how I see it used... so basically they're agreeing with you and adding onto your comment with their own thoughts.



I know this, but he kept saying you. But, never mind. It's me just being a hypochondriac. ._.


----------



## Lin (Sep 16, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I know this, but he kept saying you. But, never mind. It's me just being a hypochondriac. ._.



Sometimes in the same post people talk to different people, in the second part of his post it seemed like he was directing it at the opening post of the thread or anyone else who may think in a similar way as the OP. Least that's how I saw it... I say don't worry about it, because the person who replied to you agreed with you. "You" is a bit tricky sometimes because it can be used to talk about/to a specific person but also a vague group of people.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

The most popular villager in my town isn't even that popular.

Maple.

And I got her randomly..

:/

Villagers like Rosie and Marshal are considered rare because people who have them don't give them up that easily. They're popular because of their looks. 

I think every personality has its popular villagers.


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Sep 16, 2013)

There are a lot of wannabe hipsters in this forum if they choose unpopular villagers just because they're unpopular. If you want Chow, Chops, or Hippeux in your town, go ahead. But it doesn't make your town special in anyway. It just looks like you never tried the reset trick.

I remember someone posted in a previous thread very similar to this, stating that defending you got a popular villager on accident, doesn't really exempt you from the fact that you have one and you choose to keep them because surprise-you actually like them. Popular villagers tend to be popular because they tend to look badass.

Egh these villager angst threads are popping up daily now.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

kiwi34fruit said:


> If you want Chow, Chops, or Hippeux in your town, go ahead. But it doesn't make your town special in anyway. It just looks like you never tried the reset trick.



..or it looks like someone wified with you and gave you an unwanted villager..
- is forcing Hippeux to leave-


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been fairy lucky with campers and random move ins and have Diana, Chrissy, Lolly, Punchy and Stitches in my town - all apparently popular. I liked Diana because I like her personality and colour scheme, same with Chrissy and Lolly. I've always loved Punchy and Stitches, so when I saw them both in my campsite I invited them to my town because it was nostalgic and I like them both. I couldn't care less whether they're popular or not, I just like them, and I most likely will be letting the majority of my villagers leave or possibly give some away when they leave because, from experience, I get bored of having some villagers forever, and I want to experience as many as I can. As people said earlier, too - if you're bored of seeing the same villagers in people's towns, don't visit other towns, although in my experience I rarely see any popular villagers when I go to other towns. If someone is happy with their villagers/dream villagers, for whatever reasons they may have, then surely that's all that matters? Everyone's playing the game their own way, it doesn't affect anyone else in any way.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 16, 2013)

It's no one's responsibility to take in villagers they don't like as much so that you (OP) can have more variety when you use the Dream Suite. 

Let them have the villagers they like in peace.


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't see why people have to stop wanting a popular villager just because you think it's annoying. I've wanted Merengue since the moment I saw her, and that may be true for lots of other people. I don't see why I shouldn't want her, or keep her, just because you think it's getting stale. :/

And you can't sell Katt for millions of bells BECAUSE she's hated by a lot of people. It's supply and demand. No one is going to spend millions of bells on a villager that is high in supply and low in demand.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 16, 2013)

My "popular" villagers are Skye and Merengue. Merengue was a starter and Skye was given to me as one of my first 9. Oh, and Freya who was a camper. (honestly, i don't like her very much but I need her picture) But my most wanted villagers are my original GC villagers, Stitches (OK I'll give you that one but he's so CUTE), Ribbot, and Annalise. 

I have some awesome non-popular villagers. I got Big Top, who was a favorite in WW and Cheri, who I have always wanted from giveaways on here. I think Cheri is actually staying forever. Another one who is staying forever is Blanche who was villager #9. My point, I like to take what the game throws at me more than anything because I don't know who I'm going to grow to love. But I'll gladly take awesome villagers from giveaways!


Might end up trading Zell to get Kyle back when I've cycled 16 villagers though


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

Marshal and Julian are probably the most common villagers, considering the amount of cycling that goes on with them.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Marshal and Julian are probably the most common villagers, considering the amount of cycling that goes on with them.



Plus they're Smug villagers, of which there aren't that many so there's a higher probability when you get a Smug villager randomly, it will be one of them


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2013)

I think most of my villagers are popular... but I wanted them because I love their designs--nothing more. 

I'm sure everyone has their own villagers they like--although, it makes me sad when people's actual reason is because "they are rare"--something that often bothers me in MMOs as well X__x


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a few popular villagers in my town. But only because I like them. I don't care if there popular, and some of the popular ones are kinda overrated, like Julian or Merengue. My dreamies include some of the less popular villagers, like Mint or Olivia, with only 2 popular villagers.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2013)

ayeeprill said:


> Plus they're Smug villagers, of which there aren't that many so there's a higher probability when you get a Smug villager randomly, it will be one of them



This is only true if the game selects a personality first. If this happens, it will pick a random personality and then a villager under that personality, in which case this is correct.

However if it works how I think it does (which is just randomly pick 1 villager from the entire list) there is no 1 villager that is more likely to appear.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> This is only true if the game selects a personality first. If this happens, it will pick a random personality and then a villager under that personality, in which case this is correct.
> 
> However if it works how I think it does (which is just randomly pick 1 villager from the entire list) there is no 1 villager that is more likely to appear.



If you get down to 8 villagers, the game will have a chance to give you a villager each day for a week. On the 7th day, there is a 100% chance that villager will appear. The villager chosen is actually picked by whoever you have the lowest amount personality-wise. So if you have no smug but one or more of everything else, you will most likely only be looking at a smug villager. Have just 1 of a set few...it'll be of those, etc. So it does continue after the initial village getting phase.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> If you get down to 8 villagers, the game will have a chance to give you a villager each day for a week. On the 7th day, there is a 100% chance that villager will appear. The villager chosen is actually picked by whoever you have the lowest amount personality-wise. So if you have no smug but one or more of everything else, you will most likely only be looking at a smug villager. Have just 1 of a set few...it'll be of those, etc. So it does continue after the initial village getting phase.



I did notice that, say for example, a Peppy villager, and you have one of every other personality, but now, no Peppies.. You will get a random personality villager move in next, and then, once you have another move out, that's when you'll get the new Peppy.. It's really frustrating sometimes


----------



## Twisk (Sep 16, 2013)

Bunbii said:


> Why can't people just worry about their own town instead of others. lol





princelio said:


> I would never consider how bored someone else would be with my town because they see my villagers too much in other towns, lol. Why should I put some random stranger's potential opinion above who I want living in my town?



Yeah, this is what always crosses my mind when I read stuff like this. At the end of the day, it's a person's own town that they're logging into everyday, using as escapism or comfort or a source of fun, or whatever. And it's a person's own villagers that they will be seeing everyday and having to do errands for. So expecting town owners to make decisions about their towns and villagers based on what other people think, instead of what the owner themself thinks, seems pretty absurd. But I guess this is a discussion board after all, we gotta talk about something!

I have Robin, Curlos, Elmer, Frank, Opal, Melba, Charlise, Biskit, and Henry in my town. Not many uber-popular villagers there, and I certainly don't think this makes my dream town more interesting to visit.  In fact, it probably makes it less interesting, since these are just your run-of-the-mill, average neighbors, not ones that I worked hard to obtain or spent millions on. But to me, of course, I've learned to like some of them, and one of them is a sentimental favorite of mine from AC:WW (Melba ). I do hope to get some new, different neighbors eventually. (It's a slow process)

As for "rarity" of certain villagers, I think what's meant by that is you'll rarely see Julian or Marshal offered up for free, so they're harder to obtain.


----------



## Music_123 (Sep 16, 2013)

i know lolly and rosie are popular but they were my BFs in CF and Marina was my BF too also Maple,Coco,and Francine


----------



## radical6 (Sep 16, 2013)

i dont think villagers can be "rare" since theres an equal chance to get them
i have a few popular dream villagers, them being lucky and maple (which i have)
rolf is kinda popular and i have him too

felicity and stitches are very popular too ah
queenie (i have her yay) isnt very popular but i think she looks cute and cool y'know. 
i mean, some of my favorite villagers rank at the very bottom of the popular list. (rasher haha, poor guy)

i dont mind seeing the same popular villagers over and over again, because its up to you.
theyre mostly only popular because they look cute/cool though


----------

